# Staining/sealing patio ceiling



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am going to put a roof over my new outdoor kitchen, no sides. For the roof deck, I am going to use tongue & groove 2 x 6 spruce. I want to stain the T & G a light color and seal it. Then for the rafters, which will be wrapped in rough sawn cedar, I want to stain them a darker color and seal them. The reason for sealing in some way is to keep the ceiling from getting stained with smoke from the grill. I will also have a few ceiling fans but still I would want to keep the ceiling as nice as possible. So, my question is what kind of sealer should I use? Polyurethane? Spar Urethane? Any suggestions?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

I would just use an exterior siding or deck stain. Product comes in many colors in this day and age. No top coat is required.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

burkhome said:


> I would just use an exterior siding or deck stain. Product comes in many colors in this day and age. No top coat is required.


Do you think that would repel some of the smoke? Or at least make it easy to hose off any smoke residue?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Think of all the things that your house exterior and deck have to stand up against. Semitransparent allows the grain to show through. If you don't care about that, solidtone would be easier to clean...looks more like a paint.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Think of all the things that your house exterior and deck have to stand up against. Semitransparent allows the grain to show through. If you don't care about that, solidtone would be easier to clean...looks more like a paint.


I have solid color stain on my house siding, which is rough sawn cedar. But I definately don't want solid on the patio ceiling. The whole point of going with T & G spruce is to have a nice looking ceiling with some character. How about just put some Thompsons on it as is? No stain, just Thompsons Water Seal? Then I can do the rough cedar rafters and post with a brownish solid color stain?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I know this picture is dark, but this is what I want the ceiling to look like. I took this when my wife & I were at dinner at an Outback Steakhouse. Mine wouldn't have as many beams of course. But the color contrast is what I am looking to do.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

The ceiling in picture probably has some sort of varnish on it. You could use this on a protected patio ceiling though I am not a fan. Film finishes outside always have the danger of peeling. Thompsons would be ok. It is predominately used to keep the water out of the surface. It has UV protectors in it which would not be needed. If you wanted clear, I might choose a clear exterior stain. These offer as much if not more protection as Thompsons and have the benefit of enhancing the grain. It's been a while since I have sold this product. Valspar used to have it.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I talked to a few stain compaies and they all seem to say if I want a natural looking finish, use only "spar varnish", without a stain first. Do you guys agree?


----------



## SawRdust (Jun 11, 2013)

The best finish products for exterior wood is made by Perma-***** systems. IMO. This is the product I used on our log cabin and has held up great.


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

i did a house 10 years ago that had ceder log type plank siding i stained it let that cure and applied an exterior grade polyurathane still is standing the test of time


----------



## CNYWOODS (Apr 22, 2012)

https://weatherall.com/#homepage


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you may have already considered this, but just as important may be to have (powered ?) gable vents or an open gable to let that smoke out. looks nice bud.


----------

